# Limping



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Took Betty out for a walk last night (in between the rain!!) and met another cockapoo, a boy who was a lot bigger than her. He got all excited and launched himself at her and knocked into her. She shrieked at him and then they had a good sniff and we carried on walking. However when I took her out this morning she kept limping a bit. She'd walk a few steps and then hop, picking up her left rear leg. She seems ok in herself and doesn't appear to be in pain. She was at the dog walkers today and she kept an eye on her and she seemed fine and was running around as normal and then started limping a bit again and just rested. When I picked her up she was bouncing on her back legs as normal but was defo limping from time to time and seemed happy to be carried. I could also see when she lay down in the car she was being careful of her left leg.

I rang the vets who said to just watch it and see if it gets worse in the next day or so.

Just wondered if any of you had any thoughts about what it could be? She seems fine in herself and jsut wondered if when she got knocked by the bigger cockapoo if she sprained/strained something?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww poor Betty Boo! 
Check her foot too just to see if there is anything visible that could be bugging her. she may have just strained a muscle when she got trampled. I hope she is ok soon!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Your vet's advice seems sound -most of those things get better on their own, but if not, get her checked out. Assume you've checked her paws and poked and prodded to see if you can establish which bit is bothering her, but other than that I guess watch and wait is the best course of action as long as it doesn't seem to be getting worse. Hope she's back to normal soon.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I tried checking her paws this morning and couldn't see anything between the pads or anything visible. I don't think I'll walk her this evening as she doesn't seem that bothered and I'll have a bit of a feel around. I think she's just taken a knock and is a bit bruised as she was fine walking home yesterday so wasn't anything instant.

You just worry don't you!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we all worry about our pups for sure! I hope she is on the mend and back to her bouncy self soon


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope little Betty is back to normal tomorrow x x x x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor Betty Boo, I hope there is nothing wrong - be warned xrays are expensive! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor little Betty Boo, hope she is back to her normal self very soon. :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I'm hoping it was just a strain as she seems a lot more lively this morning! Took her outside and only a couple of hops the rest of the time she was walking normally. She's also had a mental 5 mins of playing and rolling around on my bed whereas yesterday she didn't seem as interested. I think I'll just need to make sure she doesn't overdo it too muich today and she'll hopefully be a lot better. Thanks for all your lovely messages! X


----------

